# acrylic 240g stand build



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

So, as I mentioned in previous post's. I purchased a tank and stand plus lots of extras for $550.00. The stand was almost a total lose as it had been wet several times and all I could salvage was the oak front facial board or boards. The rest I built on my own. Keep in mind I am no carpenter and this is my first attempt at this. And it is finished so constructive criticism will be heard, but for most part that's all it will be. I have included some of the pics as I went along. Apologize in advance as these photos are a bit rough all from my I phone.


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

This is after I put the final coat of polyurethane on. All that was left is to build the doors.


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

Had to cut the hole for the plumbing. 
Also what you didn't see on the other photo's, is that I added more 2x4 across the top and bottom. So there are 3 plus the ends on both top and bottom of the stand going parallel to the ends. If that makes sense. lol


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry for the lousy picture. I forgot to take picture before I had it in place. Now working on my 5th DIY background this one is a huge endeavor. 

Not sure if I will post the DIY background progress as there are plenty of those already on forum. Thanks for all the advice given in my previous post's 8)


----------



## rotccapt (May 31, 2011)

nice looking stand. good luck on the background


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanx.


----------



## papasmurf (May 21, 2003)

Stand looks good...I am assuming you are using foam for the background? If so, how do you intend to anchor it to the acrylic tank as I do not think silicone will stick? I am asking as I was looking at purchasing an acrylic tank previously but could not figure out a good way to secure the BG and went with glass instead.


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

I was planning on using silicone 1 as I have always. Did not know about it not attaching to acrylic. I got some on it from a test fit that had silicone on it that I was unaware of. I had a heck of a time getting it off the tank. Please anyone with experience on subject chim on in. Thanx. For the info.


----------



## Ohhshi (Aug 18, 2013)

I have had some luck with silicone on acrylic you just have to make sure its real clean I use rubbing alcohol to clean the surface. To get it off you will need a whole lot of new razor blades and time it leaves a film behind thats a pain to clean off without scratching the tank just make sure you keep a fresh blade and keep it wet and I used a bit of dawn. Personaly I wont ever use it again on acrylic it took me around 1.5 hours per baffel to clean and tank took another 3. All together used 12-14 blades. I did it just for a temp untill I got my 55g sump 
On another site I seen a guy use magnets that he sealed using a layer of paint and siliconed them in the back of the background. Not sure whats in a man made magnet may be worth looking into. It was on a smaller tank think it was a 40g so Im not sure if a magnet going stick through 1/2-3/4 inch acrylic. Best of luck to ya!


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanx. I will look into the magnets.


----------

